# Looking to buy plans for Bob Shore's Silver Eagle



## compressorguy (Jun 10, 2021)

Like the title says, I am seeking plans for Bob Shores's Silver Eagle engine.  I have tried contacting the company that bought the rights and patterns to those kits, but after several attempts I haven't received a reply.  I don't know if they are still in business or not. If you have plans or know of a source, I am willing to pay to obtain them.  My grandson was gifted a casting kit with no plans and I sure would like to get him in the shop turning dials.  Thanks


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 11, 2021)

I have seen them listed on ebay. You could try there. They are listed by said company. Most of the shores engines have been listed at one time or another


----------



## Rdean33422 (Jun 11, 2021)

You could try here: Bob Shores Eagle Hit Miss Model Engine Casting Kit, Drawings and Builders Hints  | eBay

Ray


----------



## MrMetric (Jul 9, 2021)

Gary...
I suffer from a similar problem.  I actually ended up buying a Silver Eagle and a Little Hercules, both Shores designs, from an estate a year and a half ago.  Unfortunately, the son could not find the plans in his father's stuff.  We looked and looked but to no avail.  I would love to find an original (so no copyright issues from the copyright police here) set to buy, but that hasn't happened.  Unlike you, the folks who took over the Shores patterns *did* get back to me, but the price was a little more than I wanted to spend for the project as I had other things I was getting at the time.  And, frankly, I've continued to harbor a desire to find a set of plans from someone who is done with his construction and doesn't need them anymore.  That hasn't happened. I keep meaning to get a set, although I still have the same problem with competing interests.


----------

